# Off topic Daytona grinder



## Burchie70 (Nov 1, 2022)

I cleaned out an old barn and found an old Daytona DG-80 bench grinder which works. The switch is broke and needs to be replaced. anyone familiar with one of these and know what kind of switch I need to fix it ?


----------



## Bill G (Nov 2, 2022)

Personally I would just mount a standard shallow electrical right over the opening. You could just use a box extender which will be open on the back. Then just use a standard light switch. Total cost a few bucks


----------



## Burchie70 (Nov 2, 2022)

Thanks Bill, I found this last night but it doesn’t give the dimensions of the switch. Kind of looks like what should be there


----------



## Burchie70 (Nov 2, 2022)

One other question Bill, I have black coming on the cord as power and red as the neutral. Green is grounded to the base. I have two red wires going to the motor. Would one red from the motor go to the black power and the other red from the motor go to the neutral ? If so does it matter which one goes to which ? There is no different markings on the red wires from the motor. Thanks for any help


----------



## Bill G (Nov 2, 2022)

That switch looks good. As for the wiring that is odd. The cord should not be using a red as a neutral. As for the wiring the motor if the switch the hot and neutral the motor should run backwards. Someone more famiar with electric motors can give you more info.


----------



## Burchie70 (Nov 2, 2022)

Here’s a picture of the cord coming in


----------



## Bill G (Nov 2, 2022)

Is there a wiring diagram on it anywhere.


----------



## Burchie70 (Nov 2, 2022)

I didn’t see any


----------



## Burchie70 (Nov 3, 2022)

Bill got the wiring figured out and it does work good. Gonna go with a different switch then the one I posted a picture of though. $19 for the switch and they want $21 for shipping lol


----------



## Bill G (Nov 3, 2022)

Glad to hear you got it working. It is nice to see folks save older items. We have became a horrible throw away society. That grinder might outlive us all.
Also the $21 shipping is nuts that sounds like Fastenal, Grainger, or McMaster


----------

